# Sharp Claws



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

They are getting so sharp that when he scratches himself---he actually SCRATCHES himself ! I don't like that.

I don't dare clip them cuz no one in the house will assist.
He wont even go near a piece of sandpaper even though I have tried to locate them in his cage so that he has to eventually walk across it, but he wont.
Sometimes he will lay still enough so tht I might could clip but guess I am worried I might cut off a toe!

Any suggestions?


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

ALSO ....forgot to get suggestions for a shampoo I can use because I want to use something that is soothing on a few of these scratches..yeah I know I am probably more worried abt it than Possum, but I am going to do it and wanna make sure if what I read, that an oatmeal shampoo for dogs is ok?
AND why do some refer to rat babies as pups & some as kittens? Just a couple questions that came to mind.

Thanx


----------



## bbrats (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm having the same problem with my rats nails now too! i cant manage to coerce anyone into helping me either and there's no way i'd do it myself; too many things can go wrong. but i heard if u but a rough rock underneath their water bottle, so that they have to step on it a few times a day, that it will help to dull their nails down.


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

I already tried sandpaper for birds on one of the shelves and I tried the rock thing, none of those worked for me... 

The sandpaper was great for absorbing pee and actually held on for almost two weeks! But the sand just came off whem they walked there and didn't do a thing to their nails (or their feet thankfully)

The rock just started smelling after a few days and I had to take it off as I couldn't neutralise the smell, but they loved it (that's probably why it started to smell after just a few days)...

I'm thinking about trying to clip their nails but I haven't had the courage to try it yet  I'm taking them to the vet tomorrow so I might ask him if he could do it? we'll see 


I don't think I'd shampoo a scratched rat... maybe put a bit of saline in the scratches... 

But if you don't have a shampoo for you rat you can always use a tiny bit of dish soap, its neutral and not too aggressive on their skin... I guess that if it's safe enough for us to ingest in small ammounts, it probably won't hurt a rats skin


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I use a brick beneath their water bottle so that it gently files their nails without hurting their feet like sandpaper can.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I use a brick beneath their water bottle so that it gently files their nails without hurting their feet like sandpaper can.


gonna try it


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Even better, large pieces of rough tile. Picked up two very large pieces (maybe 8 by 18 inches?) for about $5, they were $2.18 each. I have one under the ramp and where I put their food bowls. I've never had good experiences with it Just under the water bottle. Plus if it's a small piece it doesn't work as well as they aren't always running on it which really helps with their nails.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

As for why baby rats are called what they are - it's just the designation given (bucks, does, and kittens), not unlike almost every other animal. The pups moniker is US-specific, most of the European breeders refer to the babies as kittens and that is far more common. A fun game for elementary school kids can be to have them match the baby animal to the designation. Some are VERY odd 

As for nail clipping, have you considered just wrapping the ratty tightly in a towel with one leg out and then clipping from there? They won't love it, but it's not that big of a challenge to hold them between your knees that way and have both hands free to clip. Some animals do require two people (my cavies used to!) but it's more intimidating to us than it is actually challenging to execute!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

If your rats scratching himself and causing himself to bleed or breaking the skin it's not likely that his nails are too sharp it's more likely that he has mites. I've had rats with very sharp nails and not only do they not scratch themselves to the point of injury but they eventually learn to stop tearing up human skin.
Mostly, from my experience, the more time rats spend out of their cages and with their people the better they get at managing their sharp nails. When we first got Amelia she had been neglected and spent most of her life in the cage, we looked like we just ran through a Briarpatch. Now that we've had her a few months were all pretty much healed up and she knows how much pressure she can apply to hang onto our clothes without drawing blood.


----------



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

I used baby nail clippers on my boys last night for the first time. Right after their bath while they were wrapped in their towel drying I only pulled out the paw I was working on. Had no trouble on either boy. Once done I gave kisses and a treat. Also as far as a shampoo, I use a tear free kitten shampoo.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

skottiesgerl said:


> I used baby nail clippers on my boys last night for the first time. Right after their bath while they were wrapped in their towel drying I only pulled out the paw I was working on. Had no trouble on either boy. Once done I gave kisses and a treat. Also as far as a shampoo, I use a tear free kitten shampoo.


What did u bathe them with ? I was thinking abt using an oatmeal based shampoo.......

...this is a very good idea..will try .
I took my rat Possum to Petsmart today ( where I bought him :: they got some REAL rat lovers there ) and an employee held him while I clipped his back claws. I was SO HAPPY cuz he was putting scratches on himself. I did pretty good, he still has ALL his toes LOL !!! He didn't mind much, really. He even got to go inside Waffle House while me & my mother ate ( cuz I would not leave him in the truck alone ). I just kept him in the carrier kinda covered with my purse. He got a bite of bacon haha.


----------

